# New Board Help



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

So Ive outgrown by 154 my a long shot and its that time to get a new board. I'm 6'2" 180lbs and ive been freeriding for quite a long time. This year I'm gonna get into the park more and try some rails and stuff and im a little confused on sizing to go with. Ive got my mind set on a Burton Custom with Cartel bindings(boots yet to be determined). Not sure about the size of the board though, any help? its between 158 and 162. 

Also does anyone see a siginificant difference in the EST bindings and ICS that burton now is using? Is it worth the extra money? And one last thing, what are some of the sickest boots that would go good with a freeriding style and the Custom/Cartel setup.

Thanks


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

You could get away with a 158. Depends on the size of your foot. I am only 5'11" with a size 11.5 boot, I am on the median for a normal size board and a wide board. I used to ride a 159, it felt about right height,width. But I wanted to get into a smaller board, more park. So I checked around board comapanys with waist width comparisons and found a 158 from rome would accomodate my feet size. So yeah, just make sure that you check out waist width and you should be able to ride anything from 157 and up. Alot of companys make shorter boards in wide now days. Hope that helps. 32 Lashed boots are sick, never messed with burton's products. Everyone I know loves 32's. Sweet features, heat molded liners, good flex. Hope that helps. Later


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Iwear a size 10.5-11 boot, more on the 10.5 side if that helps, I was just gonna go with normal width, not wide. 

Any other comments and boot help is appreciated. Any good stuff on the Hails or Motos from burton? I'm open for all suggestions


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

you'll be good on the 158.

Out of curiosity, why all Burton.

And I really liked the ICS when I demoed it. Many will say it feels dead where the inserts are, but I just felt like they gave the board even flex thoughout the entire length of the board. Instead of soft-stiff-soft-stiff-soft, it was mid all the way down. I may make the jump next year, ICS/EST is amazing in the park. Just cause you can feel EVERYTHING as it goes under you, without the downside of chatter. It really feel more connected, like skateboarding. I only wish Cartels didn't have lame-o forward lean.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

why all burton? the reason ive got my mind set on the Custom/Cartel is because i rode my friends board that was custom with cartel bindings for a few trips and loved it, felt great all around. I am open for suggestions on the boots though.

So is the ICS/EST worth the extra money for someone who isnt all about the park?


----------

